# ebay seller takes revenge on cheating buyer, by beating **** out of him



## @vi (May 21, 2015)

> two days ago I saw a thread about experience of ebay sellers. Here's mine. TLDR; some guy cheated me on ebay, so I beat the **** out of him.
> 
> This whole thing happened approx 1.5 years ago. I had put up my laptop for sale on ebay. It's cost was some 1.7L and I had put it up for 1.5L. It was almost new, a month old. Due to some problems in family and need of money, I had put it up for sale. So it was at nice price and I was getting some good feedback. I am from Mumbai and a buyer from Bangalore bought it. I promptly shipped it with well packaging and he received it after 3 days. Next 3 days he was quiet and then he raised an Ebay Guarantee Claim against me and claimed me that I have sent a faulty laptop.
> 
> ...



Sometimes you have to do wrong to set things right : india

It's reddit. so he could be lying too, no way to verify this story. But... man. This story is terrifying.


----------



## lywyre (May 21, 2015)

Considering this is true, it is debatable if there is any right in what he did. But he did try to get his money back many times properly. Even the police did not help (not that they can't). Also the buyer being a serial cheater only adds to the sympathy to the seller.


----------



## REDHOTIRON2004 (May 21, 2015)

I think the seller was right in doing what he did. Ofcourse other people might not agree with me. But, these kind of criminal mentality people can only be taught a lesson through these means only.
Once a criminal is always a criminal. Why should a sane person even waste time on rectifying these kind of criminals. The only solution is to teach them a lesson for life that they won't forget. Or get them killed.


----------



## Reloaded (May 21, 2015)

I believe in karma.


----------



## @vi (May 21, 2015)

REDHOTIRON2004 said:


> I think the seller was right in doing what he did. Ofcourse other people might not agree with me. But, these kind of criminal mentality people can only be taught a lesson through these means only.
> Once a criminal is always a criminal. Why should a sane person even waste time on rectifying these kind of criminals. The only solution is to teach them a lesson for life that they won't forget. Or get them killed.



But the buyer will never know why got beaten by some guys. And what if he didn't stop cheating?


----------



## Pasapa (May 21, 2015)

@vi said:


> But the buyer will never know why got beaten by some guys. And what if he didn't stop cheating?


Well If they had told him why they were beating him, he could have easily filed a police complaint against them and well you know what will happen next..


----------



## @vi (May 21, 2015)

Pasapa said:


> Well If they had told him why they were beating him, he could have easily filed a police complaint against them and well you know what will happen next..



He is a serial cheater, according to the narration. They could have told him no? Also, they beat him after months, not immediately.


----------



## icebags (May 22, 2015)

speechless ......... sounded like those shocking front page news.

anyways, for an un-experienced seller ebay is not recommended at all, olx is much better at this.


----------



## Anorion (May 22, 2015)

fake 
language seems like that of a kid... and also actions

We ran like anything on our bikes


----------



## kartikoli (May 22, 2015)

> I almost fell into a depression for this. 1.5L was not a small sum for me. It almost broke me inside. I started drinking more and wasting money. I was becoming a different person. Getting snarky all the time, shouting, getting angry easily etc. That stage of my life was real bad.


Max Payne lol


----------



## Faun (May 22, 2015)

kartikoli said:


> Max Payne lol



Painkillers for health.


----------



## topgear (May 22, 2015)

nice story but far from truth.


----------



## Hrishi (May 22, 2015)

Loosing money can make you mad. But crippling someone ? That needs daring. 
I have doubts on this story , but if it is true then I would say its Karma.


----------



## @vi (May 22, 2015)

Hrishi said:


> Loosing money can make you mad. But crippling someone ? That needs daring.
> I have doubts on this story , but if it is true then I would say its Karma.



even I have doubts. but OP posted proofs of sale, disputes etc. Then removed when members suggested to remove them cos it can be used to track him.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 22, 2015)

[MENTION=15026]topgear[/MENTION],  [MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION]

if it were true, your thoughts ? was the action justified ?

I think yes, crippling him for life was a harsh punishment but he might have ruined a lot of people's lives like this..

where else would a man go if no one stood up to help him ?


----------



## @vi (May 22, 2015)

^but he will never know why someone beat him and he might as well continue to cheat

can anyone tell me why cyber crime didn't help in this case?


----------



## Flash (May 22, 2015)

I thought, OP was the one who did this until i read the last line. 
I was wondering, why OP was making a statement here publicly.


----------



## arijitsinha (May 22, 2015)

@vi said:


> ^but he will never know why someone beat him and he might as well continue to cheat
> 
> can anyone tell me why cyber crime didn't help in this case?



I think that too, since he have became crippled and need more money, he might doubled the rate of cheating. OP should have break his both hands so that he could stop using computers. and may be eyes.


----------



## Anorion (May 22, 2015)

yeah sure beating up one guy for cheating people on line?
people do it routinely for much less. If you are cheating people online, this is the least you can expect. Imagine getting beating up by people who are actually used to doing it, and that includes the police, who have a job of catching cheaters.


----------



## REDHOTIRON2004 (May 22, 2015)

@vi said:


> But the buyer will never know why got beaten by some guys. And what if he didn't stop cheating?



You see, anyone who cheats or hurt other people do know that he have done something bad/wrong. Karma always applies on everybody's life whether they accept it or not.

And whenever something like this happens then it's basic human tendency/nature to search for a reason. Here I doubt that the buyer would have been clueless as to why it might have happened to him.

Whether he could even trace the culprit is another thing. If this story is true than the buyer might even be afraid to point a finger on the suspects as he might be worried of another life threatening attack after this ordeal.


----------



## topgear (May 23, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> [MENTION=15026]topgear[/MENTION],  [MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION]
> 
> if it were true, your thoughts ? was the action justified ?
> 
> ...



Justified - indeed !



@vi said:


> ^*but he will never know why someone beat him and he might as well continue to cheat*
> 
> can anyone tell me why cyber crime didn't help in this case?



A big sacle cheater has no need to know why he is being punished.


----------



## ico (May 23, 2015)

If you visit /r/India, these kind of fake stories keep on popping up every 3 days or so.

Greet them by saying, "hi lolguard"


----------



## @vi (May 23, 2015)

ico said:


> If you visit /r/India, these kind of fake stories keep on popping up every 3 days or so.
> 
> Greet them by saying, "hi lolguard"



lolguard stories usually involve a girl.


----------



## ico (May 23, 2015)

@vi said:


> lolguard stories usually involve a girl.


yeah, usually.


----------



## @vi (May 23, 2015)

lolguard is love, lolguard is life.


----------

